# Rocky's naked!



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Took Rocky for his second haircut today - last time was just a trim, today he got the full works - he looks naked!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him he looks smart thou,


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

He looks adorable!

Pippin had her hair cut a few weeks ago now so she is at a lovely lenght, but she looked anorexic after her haircut! Like a totally new dog! We just kept looking at her for days!!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> He looks adorable!
> 
> Pippin had her hair cut a few weeks ago now so she is at a lovely lenght, but she looked anorexic after her haircut! Like a totally new dog! We just kept looking at her for days!!


I know, I'm going round the house saying over and over "the dog is naked" and when I see him I keep laughing - he must wonder what's up! Can't wait to see my family's reaction when they come home!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Our family couldnt believe it! The people at training thought we were the same people but had a different dog, the comments lasted weeks! 

Shame us girls dont get as much attention when weve had a haircut eh!!

How old is he and what breed - sorry, im a naff with identifying all breeds...!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> Our family couldnt believe it! The people at training thought we were the same people but had a different dog, the comments lasted weeks!
> 
> Shame us girls dont get as much attention when weve had a haircut eh!!
> 
> How old is he and what breed - sorry, im a naff with identifying all breeds...!


He's 20 weeks and he's a Yorkie - altho he doesn't look very Yorkie -ish with his haircut - think next time will leave his head hair a bit longer - I like it short on the body as we are continually bathing him when he gets muddy on walks!


----------



## http://www.petloverspalac (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a few suggestions for Rocky,Fleece Jacket,Chevron Coat,Winter Knit Hat,Heated Pet Bed. I hope This was helpfull.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.petloverspalac said:


> I have a few suggestions for Rocky,Fleece Jacket,Chevron Coat,Winter Knit Hat,Heated Pet Bed. I hope This was helpfull.


He was cold before - now he's going to think we moved to the antartic!! Think his big green jumper from Asda is going to come in very handy now! I was going to save it for Christmas but maybe will have to use it before then!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Hes not that naked!!!!

This is naked.... 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/guineapigqueen/groom/000_5651.jpg

Poor dog hadnt had a brush or anything near him his whole 18mth life...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/guineapigqueen/groom/000_5650.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/guineapigqueen/groom/000_5649.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/guineapigqueen/groom/000_5648.jpg

I think he looks fab!
Emma x


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

They are such sad pics....where was this dog?


Looks a lot better now though....free from hair!!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

It was taken at the grooming palour I used to work in.
Emma x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww what a cutie!


----------

